# Line Lair Pro



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks to Joe Welbourn I won one of these in the raffle at the Big Gun on Sunday. My first thought was that it is so light it will be blown away too easily, but after setting it on the bow of my skiff it seems to grip pretty good on the non-skid. Its also pretty cool that you can easily customize or remove the rubber spikes for your fishing preference or flat storage. 

Can't help but think SUP fly fisherman would love it for the light weight, and that it floats.

Since it may be a couple weeks before I can get out on the water to try it out myself, I was wondering if anyone else has any on-the-water experience with one?

http://shop.carbonmarine.com/product.sc?productId=46&categoryId=8


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh so YOU were the one that won that cool little trick!   ~Laughs~


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't tried the new lightweight design yet. But, I can say the older version works great. Stays in place in 20 kt winds and easily stows in a compartment. I personally prefer it over a stripping basket. However, most of my clients prefer the basket. 

If your not very comfortable with line management you probably won't like it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Cool product, but I just can't wrap my head around the $160 price tag


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Guide I was fishing with had one in NOLA last month, it was slightly warped/bent (def has some memory) and wouldn't stay on the deck in 20+ winds at all.

Think it's a nice alternative to a bucket for moderate winds, but definitely didn't want to stay put.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> it was slightly warped/bent (def has some memory) and wouldn't stay on the deck in 20+ winds at all.


Good info on the memory....Do you think it would have stayed if it hadn't had a bend in it?

Joe said something about cutting the spikes down and/or removing some of them to adjust to my liking...maybe that's a way to adjust for higher winds?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Hate to speculate too much, but the one he had seemed too light to stay. Maybe without it being warped and having that lip that caught the wind it might have stayed but felt like it needed more weight/grippiness.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> Hate to speculate too much, but the one he had seemed too light to stay. Maybe without it being warped and having that lip that caught the wind it might have stayed but felt like it needed more weight/grippiness.


Thanks. Even if it stays the fly line typically gets blown past the mat when the winds get over 20 and you're on the casting platform.

I have a SFR bucket, but even that heavy thing will blow overboard when the winds get over 20 and the boat is bobbing. And it doesn't float, but fortunately the water is usually shallow.

No matter what it will be great to have both so the angler on my bow can use the Line Lair Pro and the angler on the poling platform can have access to a fly rod standing up in the SFR bucket on the stern deck..


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Thanks. Even if it stays the fly line typically gets blown past the mat when the winds get over 20 and you're on the casting platform.
> 
> I have a SFR bucket, but even that heavy thing will blow overboard when the winds get over 20 and the boat is bobbing. And it doesn't float, but fortunately the water is usually shallow.
> 
> No matter what it will be great to have both so the angler on my bow can use the Line Lair Pro and the angler on the poling platform can have access to a fly rod standing up in the SFR bucket on the stern deck..





MariettaMike said:


> Thanks to Joe Welbourn I won one of these in the raffle at the Big Gun on Sunday. My first thought was that it is so light it will be blown away too easily, but after setting it on the bow of my skiff it seems to grip pretty good on the non-skid. Its also pretty cool that you can easily customize or remove the rubber spikes for your fishing preference or flat storage.
> 
> Can't help but think SUP fly fisherman would love it for the light weight, and that it floats.
> 
> ...


I just bought the line air pro from CM. But we have not had an opportunity to use it yet. Not enough wind. It was shipped without the spikes installed so you can customize the mat. I have a large casting platform so the mat has to sit left, right, or in front. In all cases a part of the round mat is somewhat bracketed by two legs of the platform . To be clear most experienced boat casters that I know do not use line management aids but I think the line air pro is the best I have seen.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure if the older one is still available also - if s I would get that. Heaviery and stays on the deck much better


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think the mats made by skinny water culture guys is Econ60 or a similar pourable urethane. Some of you have some pretty solid fabricating skills, it wouldn't be a big deal to throw together a mold.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

How was 


jsnipes said:


> Guide I was fishing with had one in NOLA last month, it was slightly warped/bent (def has some memory) and wouldn't stay on the deck in 20+ winds at all.
> 
> Think it's a nice alternative to a bucket for moderate winds, but definitely didn't want to stay put.


How was NOLA water visibility?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Not very good with those winds 

We mostly were fishing the first 20 ft off the bank on the leeward side of the marshes. I am sure with a little colder weather and some lighter winds, the vis will improve a lot. I'd really like to get back there this year...but not sure I will find the time.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> Not very good with those winds
> 
> We mostly were fishing the first 20 ft off the bank on the leeward side of the marshes. I am sure with a little colder weather and some lighter winds, the vis will improve a lot. I'd really like to get back there this year...but not sure I will find the time.


Thanks for the water report. Six hour drive for me so any real time info is helpful. Yes sir colder water and not too much rain up river will help a lot.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

sjrobin, are you in Houston? 

We moved there about 1.5 years ago...I mostly fish the marshes down in Galveston but chartered a guide in NOLA


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> I think the mats made by skinny water culture guys is Econ60 or a similar pourable urethane. Some of you have some pretty solid fabricating skills, it wouldn't be a big deal to throw together a mold.


 I make my mats from Silicone not urethane. Silicone is 100X more UV resistant, for reference it weighs about 7lbs too so if it blows away you need to be at home tying flys or something haha.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I know those knarly feet. I need to get a light blue one from you chase.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I had several tickets in to win that mat Saturday night...would have looked great on the 181's deck...


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

crboggs said:


> I had several tickets in to win that mat Saturday night...would have looked great on the 181's deck...



haha, I have a small list of people im making mats for and I slowly knock them out. To be completely upfront with you guys I do not make much money at all from each mat so it takes a low priority on my list of things to do. Between my actual day job and SWC I also work for Castaway customs in North Florida. It takes a full 24 hours to make one mat and if you guys want to price smooth on Silicone you can see theres not much room for profit. I do it because I like making awesome stuff that will last. Yes there are other things to make them out of but nothing that's more durable and naturally UV resistant.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh, I'm sure and no complaint. Just saying, I would have been very happy to have my ticket pulled. *lol*


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

hcft said:


> haha, I have a small list of people im making mats for and I slowly knock them out. To be completely upfront with you guys I do not make much money at all from each mat so it takes a low priority on my list of things to do. Between my actual day job and SWC I also work for Castaway customs in North Florida. It takes a full 24 hours to make one mat and if you guys want to price smooth on Silicone you can see theres not much room for profit. I do it because I like making awesome stuff that will last. Yes there are other things to make them out of but nothing that's more durable and naturally UV resistant.


I'm guessing Joe already figured out that silicone is cost prohibitive. CM still makes the regular Line Lair that needs spraying with UV protectant. Joe says the ability to easily make different size, shape, and colors with the Line Lair Pro materials are worth it.

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2015/06/30/general/line-lair-pro/

You may see them with custom logos.

http://www.bonefishtarpontrust.org/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=29&products_id=157


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I'm guessing Joe already figured out that silicone is cost prohibitive. CM still makes the regular Line Lair that needs spraying with UV protectant. Joe says the ability to easily make different size, shape, and colors with the Line Lair Pro materials are worth it.
> 
> http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2015/06/30/general/line-lair-pro/
> 
> ...


Mike, PM me.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

The HCFT mats are great, but I may be a little biased......


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

Dustin Pack said:


> The HCFT mats are great, but I may be a little biased......


I have confirmed that they blow off the bow in anything over 40 mph...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

hcft said:


> haha, I have a small list of people im making mats for and I slowly knock them out. To be completely upfront with you guys I do not make much money at all from each mat so it takes a low priority on my list of things to do. Between my actual day job and SWC I also work for Castaway customs in North Florida. It takes a full 24 hours to make one mat and if you guys want to price smooth on Silicone you can see theres not much room for profit. I do it because I like making awesome stuff that will last. Yes there are other things to make them out of but nothing that's more durable and naturally UV resistant.





hcft said:


> I have confirmed that they blow off the bow in anything over 40 mph...


Are you guys producing the rectangular one or the circle/logo one?

When are they available for purchase?


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Are you guys producing the rectangular one or the circle/logo one?
> 
> When are they available for purchase?


both, i have new material coming so i can make more soon.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

hcft said:


> both, i have new material coming so i can make more soon.


PM sent….


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

If the new Line Lair Pro is half as good as the original....it shouldn't be too bad. I have an original Line Lair that started off square and is now a circle. I really like it. I'm hoping we have one to win on the raffle at RedFly #10.


----------

